# Fatty deposit in muscle area



## Golden guy (Apr 30, 2009)

I have a 6 year old male golden retriever that I have a health concern
question. When my vet examined my dog, he found a longated hardened
muscle area on the my dogs belly area near his hind leg. My vet did a
needle test ro penetrate the muscle area to see what was inside. He then said it was a hardened fat inside the muscle, 
and the only way to remove it would be surgury. It does not seem to bother
my dog, but my vet said if the growth starts getting bigger, it could possibly
cause problems and would need to be removed by surgury. He said that because
he would have to cut into the muscle area to remove the fat, that the recovery
would be painfull for my dog. We are are talking about stitching back together
inner and outer muscle and skin, then being real carefull with my dog afterwords
so he does not rip his inner stitches. I respect my vets opinion, but I also believe
in alternative medicine as another possibly way to get the fat out of the muscle
area instead of painfull surgury. Does any other golden retriever lovers like myself
have any suggestions about a alternative medicine or holistic solution.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm sorry about his fatty tumor. My Sam had a few but they were never removed, just needle biopsied. I hope someone sees your post and has some answers for you.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

If the lump is bothering the dog now, I would have it removed so the dog can heal up and get on with life.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Try a homeopathic vet for a second opinion. Then, as Swampcollie says, if the homeopathic vet can't offer what seems to be a better solution, and if the lump is bothering the dog and interfering with his quality of life, I'd look to have it removed. On the other hand, if it's not bothering him, and they don't expect it get worse, maybe I'd leave it alone... I'd definitely see a homeopathic vet though. Perhaps they can break it up with cold laser therapy.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would get a second opinion with a orthopedic vet or homeopathic vet. It sounds like a painful surgery and recovery time. Also if you have accessiblity to a vet college to see what they say.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Golden guy (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you for your replies. They were helpful. Golden guy


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

My old guy has fatty tumors all over. some in muscles and some on the surface. There are at least 2 in his right shoulder joint that we are monitoring. If it begins to interfere with his movement, I'll have to have them removed. Since the recovery is quite difficult when the surgery involves a joint, we are going to leave it unless it affects his quality of life.
I don't know any other way to deal with the issue except surgery, but I haven't taken him to an orthopedic or holistic vet. We will go to an orthopedic vet for an evaluation before I agree to surgery, but that is not planned at this time.
I hope your guy is still doing well.


----------



## Golden guy (Apr 30, 2009)

coppers-mom said:


> My old guy has fatty tumors all over. some in muscles and some on the surface. There are at least 2 in his right shoulder joint that we are monitoring. If it begins to interfere with his movement, I'll have to have them removed. Since the recovery is quite difficult when the surgery involves a joint, we are going to leave it unless it affects his quality of life.
> I don't know any other way to deal with the issue except surgery, but I haven't taken him to an orthopedic or holistic vet. We will go to an orthopedic vet for an evaluation before I agree to surgery, but that is not planned at this time.
> I hope your guy is still doing well.


Gibson seems to still be doing well and the growth has not gotten any
bigger. I'm going to keep a sharp eye on him and feel the lump weekly.
I still am wondering if their is a alternative way of removing the fat from
inside his one muscle area without painful surgury. You would think with
the way medicine has advanced over the years, that their must be
another way.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Maybe a specialist could give you more information. I was concerned when Copper got his first one and had it removed. He now has them in both shoulders, his ribs, his thigh muscles, under his tail, on his head, his chest. Probably others that I forget at the moment, but you get the picture. They range from the size of a marble to golfball size to "two big fists" size. He doesn't care and so far the shoulder ones aren't interfering with his movement.
It seems that some dogs are just really prone to them. This is my first experience with them so I don't have much advice. I just hope things are going well with you and your guy.


----------

